# How do I run .DAT files?



## batman321

Hi there,

I have a 1.6 Gig .DAT file and don't know how to run it. What application will run/extract it? I have searched the web and found nothing. I work mainly with .zip, .ace, .rar files which are easy to extract etc but .dat files are different. 

Cheers for your help in advance

Batman


----------



## johnwill

Where did you get the DAT file? What's it supposed to be?


----------



## batman321

*I downloaded a game off the net...*

...the game was compressed in RAR format so when I decompressed it, 2 DAT files and a setup.exe were extracted from it. I executed the setup.exe file and it was a download launcher. Why does it need to download after I have downloaded everything it needs. btw This is is a game download. The size of the RAR file is 1580 MB.


----------



## johnwill

I'm afraid we can't help with illegal game downloads here, please refer to the rules link at the top of the page.


----------

